# Potential puppy pedigrees - thoughts?



## Rubicon (Feb 13, 2015)

I have been offered a puppy out of this breeding:
Line-breeding for the progency of V Asko von der Sperberquelle and 5CV1/P VD1 (CZ) Burana Buranos Lobos

I'm curious to hear people's opinions of a medium drive puppy from this litter as a family pet that I will take to training. I am interested in obedience, nosework, dock diving, those types of activities, and the breeder feels that a male in this litter will be a good match. She is reputable and I trust her judgment, but I'd like to be as educated as possible.

Another possibility is a puppy out of this breeding:
Line-breeding for the progency of UKC CH, V Iwan vom Poppitz and V Honor z Vom Weberhaus

Timing is better for us to wait for the second breeding, but there's no guarantee of a suitable puppy since they're not born yet.

So, WWYD?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Is Weberhaus doing the breedings? If so, I would trust her to let you know if there would be anything suitable.


----------



## Rubicon (Feb 13, 2015)

lhczth said:


> Is Weberhaus doing the breedings? If so, I would trust her to let you know if there would be anything suitable.


Yes. I just was curious if anyone who knew these lines would feel strongly about one litter over the other. I asked Malinda and she feels that both litters will produce a medium drive puppy suited to what I'm looking for. She does have a male that's available now, but with a trip coming up and 7 feet of snow (and counting) on the ground I would prefer to wait a couple of months.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I stink at reading pedigrees. But I have an Aron vom Poppitz grandson. And he is lovely. Medium drive, stable, social. But that's about as much as I can contribute.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Any chance you could go meet the breeder and as many of the dogs as possible, face to face? Besides giving you a perspective on what she's describing as medium drive, it would give her a good idea of how comfortable you are with one of her dogs.


----------



## Rubicon (Feb 13, 2015)

Steve, it's possible that I could go out there since I'll likely wait for the next litter. For the record, I've been around Malinois, working line GSDs, show line GSDs, so it's not like I have no idea what I'm getting into! I've just never raised one myself.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I chatted quite a lot with Malinda about my upcoming breeding and she knows her dogs and the lines she is using. I agree, though, with Steve, that the best way for you to know is to go visit the dogs if at all possible.


----------

